# Hey Everyone I'm Erik from USA how is everyone



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

I was shown this site from a friend from the UK. I think it's great and he has shown great support for me right back! I have alot of videos on youtube and wonder if I can attach them over here so you guys can see. I am currently training for a competition in December. Alright I just wanted to come on here and say hello! Everyone stay focus shoot for your goals and any questions just ask!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi bangstun

(i was the guy that invited him)

This guy runs a video-log about his life in training on youtube, go ahead and put up the videos mate for us all to see...


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate.

It'd be good to see your videos - put them on


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi bangstun

good to have you on board mate!

be great to see your videos.. even better to hear a little more about you - kind of a commentary to the videos!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi again Erik. I got impatient so went over to youtube to have a look. Great stuff - you're looking mighty huge. I'm dead envious you got to train at Golds.

If you've got a week when you're not too busy, why don't you invite some of us over (you might be able to fit about seven of us into your flat). We're no trouble - you won't even notice we're around







' alt='default_laugh.png' alt=':lol:'> '> :lol:

Good luck with the competition in December - keep us posted


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

welcome along chap going to av a look at ur videos in abit sounds pretty impressive


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

this was me in the gym just getting some pratice with the videoing, I will have 5 videos starting on Monday


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

good vids mate keep us posted


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad to have you on board bro! Love the vids, its good to see someone change from day to day as their contest prep continues.

Are we allowed to be critical on aspects of the video where we see aspects you could improve?

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## newboy606 (May 25, 2005)

welcome mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody that wants to make any comments to help me improve I am listening. I already had a few negative people that just want to make stabs on youtube come across my videos and call me fat and don't know that I trained for competition before and had low body fat. I will give you all a little history of myself in a new topic how does that sound? So yes please any advice I would love.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Hope you enjoy the site and good luck in your goals,training etc.

C


----------

